# It Ends!!!!!!!



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

alright guys, the time has come for the finished product. i have taken pictures, i have posted them online, and now i'm giving you guys the chance to see them. keep in mind that the whole front end is just hanging on there and isn't properly installed. the car is also pretty dusty and needs to be wet sanded. the engine bay will be painted as soon as i pull out the engine to put the new one in. now remember while looking at the pictures, that my car is better than yours! here's the link www.cardomain.com/memberpage/461648 the link is also in my sig.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

87berlinetta916: UR CAR IS REALLY GAY. 

LOL

you need anohter clear coat or something, it doesn't seem shiny in some pics but it does in others


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

not bad not bad but yea clear coat is needed.
better then it would have looked if i did it!

anybody else ever notice how the antenna on the 240 makes it look like a life sized remote control car?!...there soooo big.....i just kinda noticed it in the pics lol.

overall id say good job!


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

in most of the pics i had forgotten to take the tape off of the antenna making it look a little bigger than it really is. oh well, shit happens. and it doesnt have any clear coat on it. being flat black, i dont really need one. it would mess up the color. maybe when i get repainted professionally i'll get a clear coat.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

nah i meant the antennas on all 240's. i swear if you extend it out all the way and back up a few feet, it looks like a remote controlled car!...hey....that would be cool...remote controlled 240! :cheers:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i'm disappointed. i was expecting more feedback than this. thanks for nothing!! haha. :thumbup: 

not even a comment from jeong on how he wishes he could do stuff to his S13 that isnt his yet...very disappointed.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

its cuz they think you are gay.  i got lots of replies on my sleepy eye one


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

your sleepy eye one was gay! dont make fun of me in my own thread. you're just asking for it


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

93blackSER said:


> your sleepy eye one was gay! dont make fun of me in my own thread. you're just asking for it


sleepy eye thing was gay huh? 



93blackSER said:


> muah hahahahahaha....i too just completed the sleepy eye toggle switch thing. it was free for me tho  i had all the supplies already. but anywho, mine works perfect and worked on the first try, altho it took me a couple tries to time the toggle switch flipping to stop the lights from going down. yippee, go me!


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> now remember while looking at the pictures, that my car is better than yours!


You what?


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Joel said:


> You what?


Leave the Americans to fight with themselves mate...... :cheers: we can't sink to their level


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

sink? lol last time i checked America pwns Australia in everything 

non-car related that is


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

[ren]you IDIOT[/ren]


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

pretty well done for home-garage rattle can job...i did the same with my...old...240...boo-hoo...im so sad i sold it(even though i got 7k for it...sucker.)...but i got a pro-job done later...made it nice.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

180SX-X said:


> pretty well done for home-garage rattle can job...i did the same with my...old...240...boo-hoo...im so sad i sold it(even though i got 7k for it...sucker.)...but i got a pro-job done later...made it nice.


yeah, it turned out pretty well. i'm happy with it for now. of course, it might look different once i get it outside in the sun after i get my engine in it. we shall find out soon. and i have already lined up a new paint job for spring as well. i'll strip the car down, re-prime it myself, and have it repainted. i'm still going to with the flat black tho. i like that look.


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

dude your car is pimp.... we look like bothers now...
www.geocities.com/feint240/


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

driftinS13 said:


> dude your car is pimp.... we look like bothers now...
> www.geocities.com/feint240/


almost. you still have the body lines in yours, plus i have the stock 15inch teardrops on mine. and soon a new engine, but what engine??? hmm.....


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

go with the black top s13 sr20 engine. take the rearview mirrors out that has the 240sx words on em and get the japanese ones that have 180sx on it, then on the rear, take out the dumb 240sx taillight shit and get the one that says 180sx. fuck switching the driver side.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

HondaHater said:


> go with the black top s13 sr20 engine. take the rearview mirrors out that has the 240sx words on em and get the japanese ones that have 180sx on it, then on the rear, take out the dumb 240sx taillight shit and get the one that says 180sx. fuck switching the driver side.


actually, none of that is happening. i'm going with a frankenstein engine, putting my lip back on in spring, getting the pdm racing side skirts and rear lip, and leaving everything else the way it is bodywise. first comes the engine swap, then maybe the body parts, and then all my suspension parts. my engine is going to be sick tho! and i'm not saying anything about it.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

always holding out on us! hehe

anywayssss whatcha mean frankenstein engine?....i thought you were going for the CA?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

Kelso said:


> always holding out on us! hehe
> 
> anywayssss whatcha mean frankenstein engine?....i thought you were going for the CA?


wouldnt you like to know what i was doing? hahahahaha...i'm evil like that. at the end of january i'm taking out a loan, and when i get back to school i'm taking out extra financial aid. i wont be doing anything to the car until like end of march or april tho. i want to the snow to be gone first. i know of everything i need to get right now, and i'm working out how much it's all going to cost me. it's going to be great. anyone want to know what it is? too bad!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i don't really care


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> almost. you still have the body lines in yours, plus i have the stock 15inch teardrops on mine. and soon a new engine, but what engine??? hmm.....


yea but im missing like 8" of my bodyline on the passenger side  and the door handle was takin off a car at pick-n-pull 

what did you use to fill them in? i wanna repaint mine soon


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i don't really care


yeah well you suck. you dont care unless it's all ghetto thuggish crap. haha, just playing. to each his own. and deep down, i know you care  



driftinS13 said:


> what did you use to fill them in? i wanna repaint mine soon


i just used regular old bondo. it's quite a simple process. if anyone wants it done to their car i'm willing to do it. just PM me with an offer and i'll let you know what i think.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> wouldnt you like to know what i was doing? hahahahaha...i'm evil like that. at the end of january i'm taking out a loan, and when i get back to school i'm taking out extra financial aid. i wont be doing anything to the car until like end of march or april tho. i want to the snow to be gone first. i know of everything i need to get right now, and i'm working out how much it's all going to cost me. it's going to be great. anyone want to know what it is? too bad!!!


 what engine? lol


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> anyone want to know what it is?


i do! i do!!




93blackSER said:


> too bad!!!


oh...ok..nevermind then....but youll never know what im getting either!!


ok i lied, ill tell you all everything :thumbup:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

Nizmodore said:


> what engine? lol


shhhh....you and rudeboy are the only ones who know what's going on. dont start spilling it on me.


----------

